# Koca Nola Bottle value ????????



## pole76 (Feb 7, 2014)

My cousin found this bottle in the wall of an old house and was wondering if it waswoth anything? . He wants to sell it and I told him I'd try and find some info on it.Any Help is appreciated.                            Thanks,                              David   [attachment=1.JPG] [attachment=2.JPG]


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Feb 21, 2014)

Looks like copy cat of Coca Cola. I got no info on value. I'll wait for the expert. Nice find anyway.[]


----------



## SaratogaSprings (Feb 28, 2014)

Some koca-Nola bottles are really common, some are very rare. I do not know much about the Pennsylvania one, but I would doubt it is rare. Ones from mississippi are rare, and I'm looking for one.


----------



## 2find4me (Feb 28, 2014)

Information about the bottler: http://www.kocanola.com/kolanola/Proud%20To%20Be%20An%20American/default.htmBelow is a rare version of a Koca Nola from Philadelphia, PA:


----------

